# MSI package



## pesoleh (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello! Can I get msi package of application?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 23, 2019)

Does the installer from the main download not work?


----------



## pesoleh (Jan 23, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Does the installer from the main download not work?


It works) But I need this package for deploy via SCCM. It's more convenient than use *.exe package.


----------



## pesoleh (Jan 23, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Does the installer from the main download not work?


Or maybe you know how to run silent installation


----------



## WizardCM (Feb 4, 2019)

In the meantime (I have no idea if something like this will be considered), you could use the ZIP version of OBS and simply put it in Program Files. You'd have to manually create your own shortcuts, but all of that could be a silent process.


----------



## mardi (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi,
I do agree with pesoleh, msi packages are very much more convenient in some cases.
it s possible to deal with zip files but not as consistant than with msi.


----------



## WizardCM (Jan 3, 2021)

As this is a vrey old thread, I can provide new information - you can run the exe installer in silent mode using `/s`

Reference:  Which command line parameters can be used to configure installers? - NSIS (sourceforge.io)


----------

